# Poked By the Spine



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Does anybody have any treatments for when you get poked by the catfish's spiny fin bone. Man, that is not very nice. It seems to sting forever.

I guess that's the price I pay for impaling it with a sharp hook, right?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just make sure you keep it clean. It hurts like hell I agree, I have been stuck so good I had to lay down in the boat because it was going to be a vomit or a pass out... what sucks is it tends to tear flesh open rather than cut. A friend of mine got blood poisoning for not taking care of it. I usually keep antibacterial soap in my tackle box and smash that into it when (and I mean when not if) it happens...


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Man that sucks. Glad you are okay. I read it can be down right dangerous and folks have even died.

Good idea about the soap!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Just whine and cry for about a day and a half and then everything will be ok again!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

polebender said:


> Just whine and cry for about a day and a half and then everything will be ok again!


No...and you can't make me...so there!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep it clean. Apply and ingest alcohol as needed.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Rub the sting on the fish's belly. Helps the pain.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I used to think that was bad, until I got hit by a few salt water cats.
Man, those things are fast!


----------



## Specgrade (Apr 14, 2017)

Stampede said:


> Rub the sting on the fish's belly. Helps the pain.


No.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

It's a puncture. Let it bleed. If it doesn't, squeeze as much blood out as you can. It will flush the cooties out.


----------

